# Home assembly?



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

This is my first time posting in this section, so...hi! 

I was wondering if anyone here does home assembly. I saw an ad for a home assembly job in a magazine, and sent out for info. Got the info back today and it says that you send them $27 for your supplies, they ship you the supplies, you assemble them, ship them back, and get your check. If it's on the up and up, it sounds like something I'd like to do. Does anyone know how legitimate this is?


----------



## NickyBlade (May 27, 2008)

I did jewelery many many years ago.... It wasn't worth it for me so instead of sending the stuff back, I used it as Christmas gifts. I would have probably made twenty five cents an hour had I stuck with it. That was my experience and maybe there are better opportunities out there. 

Can you check the BBB website for their company name? I would also google their company name and look for individuals discussing it in forums just like this one.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

I have not done any of those but what I hear is that once you get the supplies then when you send back the finished product they find fault with the workmanship and reject it or you find out that you have to market the product yourself. There may be some honest ones out there, but be careful.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

My grandmother tried two or three of those places. And as another said, they will find fault with everything (or 99% of everything) so they don't have to accept the work, but keep the money for the supplies.

She ended up selling them at craft shows.

Angie


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I would be very leery of this deal too. If it was that great of a deal for the employee, why on earth would they have to advertise it in a magazine? If it were that profitable, folks would literally be beating down the company's doors for this work.


----------



## Cassie (Dec 7, 2002)

These are usually, if not always scams! It has already been said, but they will find a reason not to accept your work.

From what I've read there is one legit company called New England Crafters www.magicaldollhouses.com There is a long thread dedicated to them on the wahm.com site under crafts. Even though many people claim they are legit, they still admit to pretty harsh scrutiny when getting their project approved. Also, it's slave wages, but if you can get approved with them and enjoy the work it might be worth it because then it's like a hobby that you're getting a little side income from.


----------



## Wonderland (May 26, 2009)

It sounds like this company would probably be too good to be true, then. They claimed you could make up to $500 a week- I figured that was an exaggeration, but from all of your replies I'm thinking it was a HUGE exaggeration. 

Plus, they didn't list their company name anywhere, at least not that I could see. I'm sure if I went back and re-read everything that I might find it, but I was kind of leery of the fact that they just advertised it as "Home Assembly" and not a company name. 

I'm going to check out the New England Crafters and see about them. 

Thanks everyone for the advice!


----------



## lharvey (Jul 1, 2003)

OK Let me see.

I want you to put stuff together for me. I will send you the stuff if you send me money, and after it's put together you pay to send it back.

I don't like it and I keep it and don't send your money back. It ends up in a closet full of stuff which used to be full of money.

Hmmmmmmm

Kinda odd duckish to me.

L


----------



## PonderosaQ (Jan 12, 2004)

Previous posters have pretty much said it all and described my experience to a T.

PQ


----------



## Carolyn (Jan 5, 2008)

I sewed bibs for a company like this--maybe 20 yrs ago. I sewed the bibs for them and they bought them from me and sold them. It worked out sometimes. But if they had enough from other people, you had to wait until they needed them. It is basically like factory work except you purchase the materials. Price wise--it was comparable to a childrens clothing line that I sewed for, they did supply the cut out fabrics, we sewed them and returned the garments. It was a local company that sold nationwide to Boutiques, etc. We were considered indepentant contractors. At that time, I didn't live here, but not far away and we also had to pay shipping back and forth, they provided everything for us. But with the childrens clothing co, we were expected to do the quota and the number of items they sent us. Sewing 95 little outfits with 7 buttonholes and colors with trim for $2.65 each was a pain. they had someone time themselves with their equipment set up to see how quickly they could sew it, that is why and how I got my first serger. the bib thing was ok, but doesn't work just like they tell you it will.


----------



## sunflower-n-ks (Aug 7, 2006)

If you are lucky enough to have a cottage industry close to you that is selling more than they can make in house, you might get some piece work from them. I did that for a few years. Paid by the work done with the majority of that being applique on sweatshirts. It was very boring but the pay was ok and could be done when ever I had the time as long as it was done on their time schedule.


----------



## Reba2003 (Oct 13, 2009)

I did this for two companies a few years back. Essentially I lost all the way around. I made the products and sent them in in one case and they didn't like them so I did not get paid. I had already ordered my second lot so I made them up and sold them at craft show and low and behold everyone liked them and I sold out. Hmmmm. Over the years since then, I have made much more making things myself and selling at craft shows. If a booth is too expensive for you, find someone and share the booth.


----------



## Ken Scharabok (May 11, 2002)

Hummm, $.25 hour is better than them being assembled in Asia for say $1.00 day, if that.

A lot of folks don't realize what the world market place is doing with US workers having to compete with others. In many third-world nations $1 days keeps them alive. When I was visiting in Croatia I was told the average monthly income was about $200 USD. There are about 21 works days (M-F) in a month, so they were working for about $10 day.


----------

